# Golden Ret./Choc Lab Mix Urgent in Celina, Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

**Have not yet had a chance to e-mail any rescues.

Looks like long haired Choc. Lab in Celina, OH-Urgent!! 

Petfinder pet list - Pets at MERCER COUNTY POUND

RETRIEVER MALE
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
From: MERCER COUNTY POUND 

Email the adoption organization
Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image above to see the largest available image. 


All About RETRIEVER MALE

Longer haired retriever mix male. Pound is over loaded dogs need to move or be killed! THIS ANIMAL IS AT THE MERCER COUNTY POUND. MERCER COUNTY POUND HAD A VERY HIGH KILL RATE AND WE ASK EVERYONE TO PLEASE CONTINUE TO HELP KEEP THE DOGS FROM BEING KILLED. ALL ANIMALS ARE IN DESPERATE NEED AS SOME ARE KEPT IN COMMUNITY PENS. 
PLEASE CONTACT THE DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL, FOR INFO ABOUT AVAILABLE ANIMALS. YOU CAN ALSO VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE POUND INFO, Home OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] AND WE WILL TRY TO HELP IF POSSIBLE. EMAIL IS NOT CONTACTING THE POUND, YOU ARE CONTACTING OUR RESCUE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO CALL THE DOG WARDEN TO SAVE THE DOG.

DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL (419) 942-1550 
My Contact Info

MERCER COUNTY POUND 

Celina, OH

Phone: 419-942-1550
Email: [email protected]

Petfinder pet list - Pets at MERCER COUNTY POUND


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked at their website and didnt see the chocolate lab/golden mix but did see a golden puppy. I hope they both are rescued. I also did contact a cocker rescue and a collie rescue about 2 that are listed.
OOPS I looked at the no kill section and not the pound site. I hope someone can help this sweet baby. I did contact a St Bernard Rescue about that big guy. He looked full blooded to me.
I also contacted the GDLRR of Ohio to see if they can help him. 
Keep good thoughts and fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau Shel..*

Beau Shel...

Thank you so much for all you did!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is link to Mercer County POund-Celina, Ohio..*

MERCER COUNTY POUND

Petfinder pet list - Pets at MERCER COUNTY POUND

*I see the Choc. Lab/ Golden Mix and Black labs, and a beautiful St. Bernard but no Golden Pup.*

But this pic of Female Black Lab Mix Puppy looks like a Golden Ret. next to her=
Pet Notes 
« previous return to pet list next » printer friendly view email me to a friend! Photos FEMALE PUPPY!!!
Breed: Black Labrador Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Baby 
Size: Large 
From: MERCER COUNTY POUND 
Email the adoption organization

Click image at left to see the largest available image. All About FEMALE PUPPY!!!
This beautiful girl is very very friendly. She is looks to be about 5 months old. THIS ANIMAL IS AT THE MERCER COUNTY POUND. MERCER COUNTY POUND HAD A VERY HIGH KILL RATE AND WE ASK EVERYONE TO PLEASE CONTINUE TO HELP KEEP THE DOGS FROM BEING KILLED. ALL ANIMALS ARE IN DESPERATE NEED AS SOME ARE KEPT IN COMMUNITY PENS. 
PLEASE CONTACT THE DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL, FOR INFO ABOUT AVAILABLE ANIMALS. YOU CAN ALSO VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE POUND INFO, Home OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] AND WE WILL TRY TO HELP IF POSSIBLE. EMAIL IS NOT CONTACTING THE POUND, YOU ARE CONTACTING OUR RESCUE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO CALL THE DOG WARDEN TO SAVE THE DOG.

DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL (419) 942-1550 

My Contact InfoMERCER COUNTY POUND 
Celina, OH

Phone: 419-942-1550
Email: [email protected]


----------

